
Inception - miket
https://github.com/google/inception
======
BlackLamb
I'm sorry, but what is the 'actually' about?

~~~
kylek
I think this? :

[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/06/inceptionism-
goin...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/06/inceptionism-going-deeper-
into-neural.html)

~~~
nl
Not very closely. The "inception" in the title of this piece refers to the so
called "inception" layers in Google's convoluted neural network architecture.
These layers are unique to Google - no one else really uses them.

In that blog piece it was more a reference to the recursive nature that
produces that "deepdream"-style artwork. The code for that is available here:
[https://github.com/google/deepdream/](https://github.com/google/deepdream/)

------
wolfgke
I thought I'd get to this repository:
[https://github.com/karthick18/inception](https://github.com/karthick18/inception)

------
tristanz
Is Google Brain group primarily using Caffe2, Torch7 or something else? It's
great to see deep learning innovation happening in Python. I'd previously
heard they were focused on Torch7 like Facebook.

~~~
nl
I think Caffe2 is Yangqing Jia's private work.

I have noticed that they seem to ship a lot of their NN experiments using
Caffe (and now Caffe2?). However to some extent this might be because iPython
gives you such a nice environment for demo systems.

------
tim_sw
Duplicate post of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10210520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10210520)

------
nl
Has anyone managed to get Caffe2 installed? I can compile, but its unclear how
to get it installed.

~~~
mjibson
I made a dockerfile that installs caffe2 for deep dream. You could adopt it
for just caffe2

[https://github.com/mjibson/ddd/blob/master/Dockerfile](https://github.com/mjibson/ddd/blob/master/Dockerfile)

~~~
nl
_I made a dockerfile that installs caffe2 for deep dream_

DeepDream is Caffe. This uses Caffe2[2]

I actually worked it out: you just set the path to Caffe2 in the python code.
It works really (really!) well.

[2] [https://github.com/Yangqing/caffe2/](https://github.com/Yangqing/caffe2/)

